# when storing a ooth



## massaman (Jul 29, 2009)

what temperature is best to go with when storing a ooth for the next year and can they be put safely in the freezer or is that too cold even to store ooths besides using the fridge!


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

What kind of ooth? YOu stick a tropical species in the fridge you will probably kill it.


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

referring to native species like chinese and such!


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

massaman said:


> referring to native species like chinese and such!


How long do you plan on keeping them in cold storage?


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

well I ordered two chinese ooths from mantis place and i am going to get the rest from my own stock when i get my chinese female from abbuggin. I already have a male just need the female and and then will wait a week or so to breed them and then as the ooths are laid store them until spring or summer of next year.So am I going about this the right way then or do to do something else because I know I cant hatch the two I ordered because they wont mature in time before winter or they will still be too young even in fall?


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

The reason i ask is because the two ooths you are ordering now. May not hatch come next spring. It seems like a rather long time for them to be in cold storage. I may be wrong though. When do plan on taking them out of cold storage, and incubating them?


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

well i would take them out of storage and incubate them like in late april or maybe middle of may or june just have not any definite time table on incubating but i think around any of those three months is what i am shooting for!Just making sure if this can be done and asking to be sure if this is pliable!


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

but like i said i think its too late in the season to even try to have them hatch now they would die once the cold weather or first frost hits i would think!Has anyone put ooths in storage months in advance for the next year like chinese or european species as I am just wondering if anyone else has done this!Or should i just put the ooths outside and let them gradually diapause or whatever in the wild if planted outside and just wondering when do the wild mantids lay their ooths usually?


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

If you were to hatch them now they would deffinetly not make it to adulthood before winter. I guess you could just keep them in cold storage, and see what happens? I personally have never keep them in cold storage for that long a period. Hopefully someone here can shine some light on the subject.


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

massaman said:


> but like i said i think its too late in the season to even try to have them hatch now they would die once the cold weather or first frost hits i would think!Has anyone put ooths in storage months in advance for the next year like chinese or european species as I am just wondering if anyone else has done this!Or should i just put the ooths outside and let them gradually diapause or whatever in the wild if planted outside and just wondering when do the wild mantids lay their ooths usually?


If you were to put these ooths outside now, they will not diapause. Infact they would hatch in the end of august or the begining of september. Wild mantids usally lay there ooths in late september, and october.


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

hmm guess i need to rethink this through as i could maybe just maybe store them for 2 months and then put them outside and see if that would work but i just dont know for sure if this would work just need a mantis expert to give some pointers here or just try to raise some of them myself but just trying different things!


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

one more thing is i guess since i never seen a chinese mantis in the wild in michigan but the ones i am raising i guess trial and error is something to at least try!Or i withhold mating them for a month or two if they can live that long as I am just not sure if you can withhold mating them for a few months of being a adult or not!


----------

